# Are these good prices on a PVC roof?



## Skycamper (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi there, this is my first post! Thanks for reading this. I have a 17.5x36.5 (650 sq/ft) 2/12 pitch roof on the back of my house. There is rolled roofing up there and the plywood undernieth is starting to get soft in areas. No leaks yet and it was installed in 2002. Ive settled on a PVC roof in this location. 

Ive been quite suprised that only 650 sq/ft can be this pricey! But Ive had two other bids that are similar from big outfits. One for $15k with tear off and 1/2" plywood with TPO, another for $13k with tear off and 5/8th plywood using 60 mill Genflex PVC. The one below is $13.7k and 80mill IB PVC but plywood replacement is separate and about $3k so total probably $17k. 

Here is typically what they will do:

Tear off / Reroof with I.B. Roof Systems PVC Membrane: 
a. Tear off and disposal of the existing roofing, underlayment, and metal flashings. 
b. Inspect plywood/structure for water damage. 
c. Inspect ventilation system. 
d. Consult with homeowner regarding any needed repairs and/or recommendations. 
e. Install new 2” rigid insulation on entire upper roof deck. 
f. Install new ¼” dens deck on entire upper roof deck. 
g. Install new PVC clad rake metal and drip edge flashings. 
h. Install new flashing/chimney chase. 
i. Install new roof mount flashing and new storm collar on stove pipe. 
j. Install new Brown or Grey 80mil singe ply PVC membrane by I.B. Roofing Systems according to manufacturer specifications. 
k. Clean up all debris & dispose. 
l. Water damage repairs, siding repairs to chimney chase, and/or painting not included in pricing of this proposal. After tear off is completed consult with homeowner regarding plywood replacement of ½” or ¾” plywood. Plywood replacement and water damage repairs will be billed on a time & materials billing (see page 3 for time & materials billing details). m. 15 year workmanship warranty from KGC Construction. Total Cost for Work Listed Above: ……………..…..…….… $13,730.00 

Are these normal prices for this tiny roof? should I keep looking? Total newbie at this!


----------



## Oasis5129 (Dec 18, 2020)

If your getting multiple bids and they are coming in relatively close I would say that’s the industry standard for your area.


----------



## indyguy1689 (Apr 27, 2020)

Skycamper said:


> Hi there, this is my first post! Thanks for reading this. I have a 17.5x36.5 (650 sq/ft) 2/12 pitch roof on the back of my house. There is rolled roofing up there and the plywood undernieth is starting to get soft in areas. No leaks yet and it was installed in 2002. Ive settled on a PVC roof in this location.
> 
> Ive been quite suprised that only 650 sq/ft can be this pricey! But Ive had two other bids that are similar from big outfits. One for $15k with tear off and 1/2" plywood with TPO, another for $13k with tear off and 5/8th plywood using 60 mill Genflex PVC. The one below is $13.7k and 80mill IB PVC but plywood replacement is separate and about $3k so total probably $17k.
> 
> ...


Agree with the other response about market rates. Is the roof truly a 2/12 or more? if so you CAN use shingles provided they are installed using low slope specs.


----------

